# The Real B15.



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok, so I was wondering why they don't have B15's in Japan, so I accesed their page and found that they still sell a car called "Sunny" (That's what Sentras were called over there) so I entered to check out it's specs and hoo boy, I find out that this car's code is B15!
They have 3 models:
Nissan UA-FB15
Nissan TA-B15
Nissan TA-FNB15 

And they're pretty different than the B15 that we know:

*UA-FB15:*
2WD (FF)
QG15DE (NEO) (Neo VVL perhaps?) 73.6mm x 88.0mm
109ps/6000rpm
14.6kg/4000rpm
5-Speed Manual or 4 speed auto
Length: 4360mm
Height: 1425mm
Width: 1695mm
Wheelbase: 2535mm
Weight: 1070kg

*TA-B15*
2WD (FF)
QG13DE (NEO) 71.0mm × 81.8mm
90ps/6000rpm
12.2kg/4400rpm
5-Speed Manual or 4 speed auto
Length: 4360mm
Height: 1425mm
Width: 1695mm
Wheelbase: 2535mm
Weight: 1050kg

*TA-FNB15*
4WD
QG15DE (NEO) 73.6mm x 88.0mm
109ps/6000rpm
14.6kg/4000rpm
5-Speed Manual or 4 speed auto
Length: 4360mm
Height: 1445mm
Width: 1695mm
Wheelbase: 2535mm
Weight: 1050kg










































Looks like a BMW 323 from the side, doesn't it? 

I wonder if these engines are NEO-VVL? Looking at the power outputs of both, I don't think so.. Or are 109ps different from 109hp? Comments comments...


----------



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

Yeah, actually I saw quite a few of those while I was in Japan. Also, I was amazed at how often I would see a skyline wizzing by, and also to see that the new ones were just G35 coupes. Kinda takes the fun out of importing a skyline from Japan, cause now all you have to do is buy a G35 and some skyline emblems .


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

everything in japan looks nicer.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Sabin76 said:


> Yeah, actually I saw quite a few of those while I was in Japan. Also, I was amazed at how often I would see a skyline wizzing by, and also to see that the new ones were just G35 coupes. Kinda takes the fun out of importing a skyline from Japan, cause now all you have to do is buy a G35 and some skyline emblems .



There was never anything all that special about the base skyline...it's the skyline gt-r that everyone wants, and now the skyline and the gt-r are two completely different cars. We have the skyline over here, we do not have the gt-r (then again no one does because it's not out yet)


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Oh I forgot to add:
NEO is Nissan Ecology Oriented... So it's got nothing to do with VVL...

Yeah I too was in Japan, and it's car heaven. I'm sure you don't see so many supercars in Europe as there! Besides seeing hundreds of GT-R Skylines, RX-7s, Supras and such I also got to see Testarossas, Lotus Elises, a Ferrari F350 (Or is it F50?), Porsche Turbo's and so many more! Gah!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

prolly an f355  the F50 is what the enzo is replacing.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The F50 rules, I've only seen one in person but it was so nice
I even took pics and videos of it


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Oh man that's nice. All Nissan South Africa has is the stupid ugly ubiquitous rental car the Almera (B15). Maybe one day someone will be able to make something sick happen with one of those AWD ones. They are pretty light too. :thumbup:


----------



## RobertspecV (Feb 23, 2004)

I want some of those folding mirrors!


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

it reminds me og a G20 from the rear side view and the front view SORT of resembles the M-45 damn nissan bring it to the states


----------



## RBS13 (Dec 11, 2003)

the sides look like our B15 i think just because of how the windows are shaped. The front looks like a B13-B14 mix and the back looks like a bmw. Just my opinion.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

WOW...that thing is BADASS...its sooo JDM and cool! why couldnt they make B15's here look like that?!?!?! American Market sux! man just looking at that makes me wanna drool. though, i'm not sure about that grille, maybe if it was less shiny?


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

They look similar atleast the front does


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Well, I'd have to say there are a ton of "supercars" in Germany. I was there for 2 years, and saw countless big bmw's, benz's, and audi's. Not to mention several exotics from Italy. Every Sunday, a group of guys would drive through the town center in their Lambo's, Ferrari's, and Lotus'. Porche's were as common as Corrola's are here. Not all of them are turbo's, but many of them are. 

I don't think you can drive as fast as you want to in Japan like you could in Germany when I was there. I'd be travelling at about 120 mph, and an SL600 would pass me like I was standing still. 

Europe is the supercar playground.


----------

